# Bmi



## Bigbud1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have just used one of those BMI calculators and have found that I am obese! I am 6 feet tall and weigh 225 pounds, have a very physical job and not much body fat. If I were to get down to 180 pounds and still be able to have enough strength and energy to do my job, then I would be so "normal" in the bmi doc's eyes! So, I think these calculators a load of bull crap. What do the rest of the guys and girls here think?


----------



## bella929 (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm 5'4", 180 lbs, ~37% body fat, and i'm right at the borderline of being overweight/obese (~31 BMI). I never really thought of myself as obese until I had a fitness assessment and saw all these numbers. I've gained 40lbs since I graduated high school (i was pretty active then, played on the tennis team for hours every day). I've since lost 20 of those pounds recently, and still consider myself pretty active...but my body fat percentage/BMI are somewhat discouraging to me. I also found out that I'm at risk for hypertension (high blood pressure). 

I think there are many cases where BMI doesn't account for everything...someone with a lot of muscle mass could also have a high BMI, I think body fat percentage is a better measure of fitness.

Disclaimer: This is just my personal experience, and I'm not suggesting that those with high BMIs or body fat percentage are unhealthy...I'm simply using my own body to compare my relative fitness when I was at my "prime". All body shapes and sizes are beautiful...people can lead healthy lifestyles at any size


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 5, 2011)

Haven't believed in it in awhile. Thankfully lots are moving away from it. It was never meant to determine health. It's 19th century "Social Physics." 

Lifestyle is 800 times more important. Correction... 703 times more important.


----------



## Artemisia (Apr 6, 2011)

Yep, according to ye olde BMI I should drop dead tomorrow, but I run 2 miles a day and my numbers are excellent. I come from a long line of long-lived healthy fatties, too, so I don't expect it to change on its own, as long as I live healthily (while being a fat fat fatty, gasp!)


----------

